# cheap kayak rack



## armydoc63 (Jun 26, 2007)

what is the cheapest rack I can get to put my 11 ft kayak on top of my car........it doesnt have a factory rack......


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Pool noodles and ratcheting tie downs!


----------



## ibepressin (Aug 22, 2008)

^^ Winner


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I hope I won an OK Prowler 15T. 'Cause I want one!


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

7.62 said:


> Pool noodles and ratcheting tie downs!


man i wish i would have thought of pool noodles!
i got some foam blocks, two of them, that sit on the roof of the car. put the yak on top of those and use wratcheting tie downs to secure it.


----------

